# What is the best eyemakeup remover?If price does not matter?



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 22, 2006)

Thankyou I have tried about a zillion brands and everything sucks somehow..


----------



## cornishbabe (Dec 22, 2006)

I use pure jojoba oil- v. effective


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 22, 2006)

I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil.  It even removes Liguidlast liners


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 22, 2006)

I use Vaseline. It's greasy but it removes anything waterproof


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 22, 2006)

I like MAC's Pro Eye Makeup remover. It's like water and doesn't hurt the eyes (cause mine are sensitive).


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 22, 2006)

Baby Bath/ Baby Wash.


Works wonders and removes everything :].


----------



## Cruella (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil. It even removes Liguidlast liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love this stuff but I hate paying $23 for it


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil.  It even removes Liguidlast liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree. I love that one.
Cheaper, I like Nivea Eyemakeup Remover. Its really good also


----------



## lsperry (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil.  It even removes Liguidlast liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_I love this stuff but I hate paying $23 for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto to both....I only need to use mine when I wear the one liquidlast liner I own....Have had the remover for about a year.

I use Philosophy's Purity Made Simple facial cleanser to remove all my makeup. Does a very good, one-time-wash job...


----------



## Bianca (Dec 22, 2006)

The best one ever in my opinion is The Bodyshop chamomille eye makeup remover, the liquid, not the gel. It's perfect!


----------



## hypodermic (Dec 22, 2006)

Cococut oil. It's cheap, you can get a gigantic thing of it from MOST grocery stores (or organicy kinda stores) for about $6. It solid so it's easy to control, but then melts on skin contact. It doesn't cause breakouts. It washes away easily. And it smells GOOD! It gets EVERYTHING off, even Liquidlast. You can't go wrong. I use it as a moisturizer mixed with a little water too after shaving. <3


----------



## Shawna (Dec 22, 2006)

I like Cetaphyl (sp?)  You can get a huge bottle at Costco or Walmart and it removes everything including liquidlast,  it doesn't sting my eyes,  and it is safe for sensitive skin.  It is the gel/cream version.


----------



## User67 (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil.  It even removes Liguidlast liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Neutrogena makes one that is exactly like it & that's what I use


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 23, 2006)

i totally second the Coconut Oil vote!

i also like Almay's makeup remover apds when i'm lazy. i haven't ever had it not get anything off with a little gentle back and forth...


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm happy with Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Total Makeup Remover. It says you can use it all over the face, but I just use it on eyes and lips. $10.00 gets you 4 Fl. oz of dual-action (shake it, then use it) remover with Aloe, Cucumber and Fennel fruit extract.  It's lasted me quite a long time, but I like it!  Next I want to try LUSH's Ultra Bland.  Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## sarahhh (Dec 26, 2006)

you might want to try marykay eye makeup remover.. i dont normally liek there stuff all that much, but i tried it one day, and it got most everything off in a swipe!


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorbelene cream - cheap and removes everything.  Non-scented and non-irritating too. And quite light, considering.  I think you might call it Vitamin E Cream or something outside of Australia!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 26, 2006)

I tried the Almay wipes and they were SOOOO oily that the oil got inside my eye and I couldn't see through the sludge for an hour.  I kept washing my eye out and it didn't do anything!  It removed the makeup but damn, it wasn't worth it!

My favorite is the Clinique one in the blue bottle.  It's gentle (and its by Clinique so it's allergy tested!) and it works great!


----------



## delovely (Dec 26, 2006)

Revlon Colorstay eye&lip makeup remover is really good! its only about $5 and it wipes off all of my waterproof mascara/liquid liner quite well. I usually do have to wipe twice though.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 26, 2006)

Clinique-the kind in the blue bottle. Not the purple stuff-that stuff will burn your eyes but the one in the blue is nice


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 27, 2006)

L'ancome Bi-Facil is great! I also use Gentle Eye Makeup Remover by The Body Shop =)


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil. It even removes Liguidlast liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Agreed.


----------



## user79 (Dec 29, 2006)

For waterproof and long-lasting lingers I use Almay Dual-Phase eyemakeup remover. It is so gentle and doesn't burn my eyes.


----------



## Sanne (Dec 29, 2006)

I usually shower at night before bedtime, and I have used their face wash with aloe vera and vit E, they where both great. I also use some cheapo milk+ tonic for cleaning without water.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ponds Cold Cream. An oldie but a goodie


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the Neutrogena one (it's in a clear-ish blue bottle). I'm on my 4th bottle!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

I was just at CVS and needed a new Eye M/U Remover.  Almay (in a small purple bottle) is oil-free and claims to be America's #1 best-selling eye makeup remover brand.  It was $6.99 .We will see about that!


----------



## kaneda (Jan 2, 2007)

I personally love the clinique one in the purple bottle, takes everything off for me.


----------



## thedivaa (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaneda* 

 
_I personally love the clinique one in the purple bottle, takes everything off for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it the one called "Take the Day Off"? I use that too! It's fabulous!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 6, 2007)

My favorite make-up remover/cleanser is Shu Uemura's Cleansing Oil. I swear by it and its super gentle on the skin... yet removes EVERYTHING.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 10, 2007)

Thankyou for all your great suggestions!


----------



## jenii (Jan 11, 2007)

I use DHC's Deep Cleansing Oil for my entire face (eyes included). Removes all makeup very easily, and then you rinse it off with warm water and wash your face however you normally do.


----------



## lara (Jan 11, 2007)

Mario Badescu Oil-Free Eye Make-Up Remover. That tuff is gold in a bottle.

If I need something oil-based, then good old olive oil is where it's at.


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 11, 2007)

My fave is Lancome Bi-Facil. I used to use Perfect Wear eye makeup remover from Avon, but that one has been discontinued.


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I've tried a lot but my favourite is L'ancome Bi-Facil.  It even removes Liguidlast liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is my fav... all day. I love it. I will never use anything else again... unless I'm totally broke


----------



## deazinn (Jan 11, 2007)

I like Almay's non-oily makeup remover pads, and also just plain old baby oil.


----------



## Pretty (Jan 12, 2007)

Lancome Bi Facil


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2008)

I use cold cream and baby shampoo. Cheap and effective.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

Garnier clean sensitive 2 in 1 waterproof makeup dissolver

its the best ive EVER used
even better than lancome


----------



## User49 (Aug 26, 2008)

My FAVORITE is Lush Ultra Bland. It's like £4.95, smells like honey, you just rub it on with your finger, take a wet cotton pad and wipe it off twice and it literally takes off EVERYTHING and it feels so nice, doesn't sting at all, doesn't even cause any redness. It's just lovely to use. I absolutely love it to bits and buy it every month!!!!! Did I mention I love it lol? Xx


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 26, 2008)

I only uses babywipes to take off my makeup.As with my eyes, i uses the MAC pro remover.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 26, 2008)

Avon's Moisture Eye Makeup Remover. It looks like lotion. I'm on my 3rd bottle! It takes it all off, moisturizes, and it doesn't break my skin out like most e/m removers. It's pretty cheap too!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_I love the Neutrogena one (it's in a clear-ish blue bottle). I'm on my 4th bottle!_

 
This is the one I use as well and I LOVE it


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 26, 2008)

purity by philosophy


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 27, 2008)

For my face, I just use my cleanser, the Avene Cleanance cleanser, it removes literally everything... even mascara, eyeliner and primed eyeshadow, though it will dry your lids. For my eyes, I've been using a sample I got of Vichy Purete Thermale Makeup Remover, it's a cleaner, toner and eye makeup remover in one, it's really gentle and effective. You can also use this for the rest of your face, but given the fact that it's a sample and I have something else for my face, I only use it for the eyes.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

Lancôme Bi-Facil


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 27, 2008)

Chanel's Biphase Eye Makeup Remover, gentle and removes everything beautifully.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm another Lancome Bi-Facil lover.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 1, 2008)

I use diluted baby shampoo and/or Jojoba oil

or when I really feel indulgent, 
I use La Roche Posay's  Toleriane Eye Makeup Remover

I can get 2 uses out of one tube


----------



## hollyca (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in love with Rimmel. It's exactly like water, but it works.  It doesn't burn and is not oily.  You can also use it to clean up mistakes when applying makeup. Even if I won the lottery, I'd still buy it.  Plus with all the BOGO sales, it's dirt cheap.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Sep 13, 2008)

I use Estee Lauder's Take it Away Total Makeup Remover - it looks and feels like lotion, smells good and works live heaven! It takes off anything, liquidlast, waterproof - ANYTHING!!! It's not even that expensive! ($22 for 6.7oz!) - haha...now I feel like a salesperson! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had the same bottle for almost three years and just now need a new bottle.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 14, 2008)

I received an eyemakeup remover w/ my talika eyelash lipocils and it's a non-greasy gel and it MELTS off eyemakeup...I'm not sure if they sell it by itself, but it is def. worth looking into...


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Sep 14, 2008)

I really like Clinique rinse-off eye makeup solvent(the one in the blue bottle). It's great. Usually I use this and then the MAC wipes and I'm done with taking off all my makeup! HTH!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 14, 2008)

I use Neutrogena's Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover. I like it but I hate it when it leaves an oily film.


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 15, 2008)

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil is really great for removing makeup and eye makeups!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 15, 2008)

clinique take the day off.. in the pink bottle


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 16, 2008)

L'Oreal Demaq Expert gel.  I bought this as a quick way to get mu off clients without them washing their faces.  I ended up keeping it for myself.  Pretty much takes off everything and doesn't sting or dry out my eyes and my sensitive skin has not reacted to it, I've been using it regularly for nearly a year now.  

A little goes a long way.

If you want full face MU take off without washing try the Demaq whipes, again brilliant and do not irritate.


----------



## lucy_babyy (Oct 16, 2008)

i like m.a.c.'s wipess. i've been using them for a few monthss and they're great! i need to stock up again!!


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 27, 2009)

Lancome Bi-Facil, I tell you.

That stuff will strip build-up from Elvis' coronaries and do it in a mild manner.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2009)

Neutrogena Oil Free Wipes or Oil (bottle)

Omg it works wonders on anything and everything! And its cheap. I swear by this to take all of my makeup and it does just that w/o leaving any residue.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2009)

MAC Cleanse Off Oil. I don't like rubbing at my eye area with pads or wipes so I just use this in the shower and I find it is gentle, effective and non-drying.


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 27, 2009)

For eye make up I use either Clinique's Take the Day Off, or Mac's Gently Off. Almond Oil is really good too, and it's cheap!











For my face I use wipes, the mac ones are great, but baby wipes will do too!


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 27, 2009)

I use extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Clinique Take Off The Day - but it doesn't last very long if you use it EVERY day! It does the job though.


----------



## Jupiter19 (Feb 27, 2009)

MUFE eyemakeup remover. I wear waterproof mascara everyday and I find that I don't have to scrub my eyes to get it off, plus I don't lose an eyelashes in the process like i used to.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have found that the new clean & clear eye makeup remover removes makeup just as well as the mac gently off eye makeup remover...and plus the clean & clear one is only $6 compared to mac's $18 one...i swear by my clean & clear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i'm doing a review, comparing them both on youtube soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Avon's Moisture Eye Makeup Remover. It looks like lotion. I'm on my 3rd bottle! It takes it all off, moisturizes, and it doesn't break my skin out like most e/m removers. It's pretty cheap too!_

 
Yes, I love Avon's eye makeup remover too! I'm currently on my 2nd bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sja103 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lancome bi-facial


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 28, 2009)

I looooove Benefit's Gee that was Quick...works like a charm, one or two swipes with a cotton ball and it's gone


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2009)

Drugstore: Ponds Cold Cream
M/E: Mac Wipes
H/E: Shu Uemura cleansing oil


----------



## KnittingSwede (Mar 3, 2009)

shu uemura clensing oils will remove all of your eye and face make up without being harsh.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

I LOOOVE Bi-facil makeup remover by Lancome. It's my absolute favorite. It does not irritate my sensitive eyes and more importantly, it works extremely well!


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 3, 2009)

I got this cleanser from sephora. It knocks my makeup right out and leave my skin smooth as a babys butt.

Korres's 3 in 1 Milk Protein Cleanser


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 3, 2009)

I use bare escentuals eye makeup remover.. even gets the really stubborn MAC liquidlast liners off!
Sephora: Bare Escentuals bareEyes - Eye Makeup Remover: Eye Makeup Remover

or sephora brand has a cheaper alternative that works just as well:
Sephora: Sephora Brand FACE Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover: Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 6, 2009)

Avon's Eye Makeup Remover. It's 99cents. Works awesome. Or if I had money I would buy Vichy brand. I can't remember the exact name for Vichy. Used it once and loved it. No irritation watsoever. But expensive for my taste! Worst comes to worst use Baby Oil or Coconut Oil to remove ur makeup!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 6, 2009)

Marcelle waterproof...its bi facil for the (slightly) cheaper lady...its effin sexy the way it takes it all off..loooool


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been using Mary Kay eye makeup remover since high school and still love it to this day.  Best I have found!


----------



## I <3 MakeUp (Mar 6, 2009)

Almond Oil. It's cheap and the most gentle and quickest thing to use.


----------

